# FS: Plecos



## jetmans (Feb 5, 2012)

Have lots of plecos that need to go...

All different sizes of plecos

silvertip bistlenose plecos $3
long-fin slivertip bristlenose plecos $4


----------



## ThePhoenix (Jul 23, 2012)

Are you willing to meet at a skytrain station in burnaby in the afternoon?

I'll take $20 worth

you can decide how many of each, but I would like some of both


----------



## Sliver (Apr 19, 2011)

do you have pics of the long finned silvertips?


----------



## jetmans (Feb 5, 2012)

I prefer pick up only due to in the middle of moving.


----------



## jetmans (Feb 5, 2012)

Sliver said:


> do you have pics of the long finned silvertips?


I Don't have pics of the silver tips right now. they are approx. an 1-1 1/2" long right now.


----------



## ThePhoenix (Jul 23, 2012)

Fire off a PM to me when youre done moving, and I'll meet up with you.


----------



## fxbillie (Dec 12, 2010)

do you have albino long fin BN pleco? Are any of the plecos great for eating away algae like the common pleco?


----------



## jorom31 (Apr 21, 2010)

PM'ed you on the long finned BNP. Thanks


----------



## jetmans (Feb 5, 2012)

fxbillie said:


> do you have albino long fin BN pleco? Are any of the plecos great for eating away algae like the common pleco?


I have two Regular albino BNP that could/need to go. Male & female. The long finned ones we have are silvertips.


----------



## jetmans (Feb 5, 2012)

TONS of Silvertip BNP (ranging from 1"-2")
Have 22 Long finned silvertip BNP (all sizes ranging from 1"-2")


----------



## jetmans (Feb 5, 2012)

bump......


----------



## Julia (Apr 8, 2012)

Hi, I would like 3 long-fin if you still have them.
Julia


----------



## william2_wong (Sep 5, 2012)

hi do you have any plecos left? and where abouts are you located? i would like $20 worth of both. could you email me back at [email protected]


----------



## Sliver (Apr 19, 2011)

tyler and i tried to get in touch with this guy to get some long fins and never got a response. his last activity here was 3 weeks ago too, so.....good luck.


----------



## SweetumsDesigns (Mar 11, 2011)

pm sent, thanks


----------



## discussdiscus (Oct 25, 2010)

Do you still have pleco's for sale?


----------



## Noir ade (Jan 10, 2012)

PM me when you're done moving, we can meet at a skytrain station and i'll take 5 long fins


----------



## jetmans (Feb 5, 2012)

Hey, haven't been on for a while. still have Regular BNP and long finned. Ranging from 1"- 2 1/2".


----------



## ThePhoenix (Jul 23, 2012)

maybe you should reply to your PMs?


----------



## jvcs2738 (Sep 10, 2010)

Do you still have 
Regular BNP and long finned for sale?


----------

